# If you really want to live after SHTF .



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

You may want to check this link out Low-tech Magazine


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is some great stuff on that site!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh that is a great website! I've always wanted to have an earthship. A most interesting website; I've put under my 'favorites' and will look at again and again. Thanks!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the site, its now bookmarked and ready ta go. I like that old knowledge might be cause i is old to lol.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

What an amazing site ... also the No Tech one advertized there. I'll be reading and re-reading for weeks :congrat:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

This is a great site for folks like us, right up our alley, thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've posted this link before but here it is again for all the new folks.

Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - ToC


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks some good ideas there


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I did a little searching and there are plenty of hand-powered drills on eBay and even on Sears.com. I low tech tool collection might be pretty handy!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Whether there'll be enough salvageable generators, etc. will depend upon what "S" hits the fan. Massive solar flares may render almost all generators and electrical devices moot. While it might not be too difficult to contruct a crude generator using wind, animal, or water to turn the armature it will be difficult to modify many devices designed for alternating current to function on direct current.

Homemade diesel might be an option in the right circumstances. A lot of the agricultural equipment used today would take a lot of modifying to use on anything else except tractors with 3 point hitches. Plus, this stuff wears out and is dependant upon a manufacturing and distribution chain that may not be restorable (at least in our lifetime).


Will there even be people with the skills to do these things when so much of the population is dead?

I agree that salvaging may be an option in a future scenario but it's possible that it may not be. It doesn't hurt to have all the bases covered.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

Again i find myself in the minimalist category. i have a hand drill, a number 5 jack plain, a draw knife, a reloading press some aggressive bow saws, files, and an ax with splitter. if TSHTF no one will follow the sound of a generator to my front door. F that im leaving my house and living in the woods. what i just listed is more than i need to make a temp shelter and complete a 1000 square foot cabin fare enough away from the road that no one comes looking for me. Over prepping for a long term situation and the attention it draws may constitute the greatest danger a prepper faces.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya know Francon--I am so looking forward to the day you go "Bill Moreland".


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Ya know Francon--I am so looking forward to the day you go "Bill Moreland".


Yeah...maybe he and SNT can join forces!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Yeah...maybe he and SNT can join forces!


Bwaahahahaha! You must be a mind reader! I was just sitting here thinking to self--Humm I wonder if I could get him to take SNT with him!? 
:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Francon said:


> I can leave anytime I want


Now seems as good a time as any.  :wave:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Now seems as good a time as any.  :wave:


I'll second that remark. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just made him leave ...


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

:congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:


----------

